# home health face to face encounter new cert



## Pillow1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I am inquiring if there is a G code that represents the home health "face to face" encounter--new certification requirements eff jan 1, 2011.

any feedback or links would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## jennyifer (Aug 23, 2011)

I've used G0180 or G0181


----------

